# Muslin Bath Towels?



## Ressa (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been making muslin dish towels and they dry so much better than the terry ones and don't seem to hold musty smells either. So I was wondering if it would be practical to make a few muslin bath towels?
Has anyone tried this? I'm not coming up with much of anything by way of google.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Unless the muslin is really large (or perhaps doubled or tripled), I doubt it will soak up enough water to use as a body towl. Find 100% cotton towels for best absorbancy. Most of the towels available these days is a cotton/poly blend which is why they don't absorb well.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

they do make very nice hand towels - I did two for a wedding gift in Seminole Quilting trim borders. Turned out very good. Nice gift too. Nice touch to a bathroom guests use. s


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I tried that for my Civil War reenacting. It was less than optimal. So, I researched and did the period correct thing which is huck toweling. Worked much better. If you want something better than modern bath towels, try the huck.


----------

